# Webcam casera desde cero



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 26, 2009)

hola  ya se  que la idea es loca pero...
se puede hacer una web cam desde cero?
si es asi  donde compraria los elementos


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

como poder se puede, todo es posible en esta vida.
El tema es que te es mas barato comprar una webcam ya hecha, que comprar los componentes, por hay los conseguis muy facil, pero la verdad, no te lo recomiendo


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pues de poder se puede... solo que es electronica de alto nivel... tendrias que usar un FPGA y un sensor CCD 

http://www.altera.com/products/devkits/altera/kit-cyc2-2C20N.html
http://www.terasic.com.tw/cgi-bin/page/archive.pl?Language=English&CategoryNo=39&No=281


----------



## richar (Mar 30, 2009)

si amigo del foro se puede pero al final te saldra mas caro que comprarte uno esverdad es electronica de alto nivel


----------



## Gradmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes ha provado usar el sensor de CCD de la camara web y tratar procesar la señal con un microcontrolador?
suena factible hacerlo? y que limitaciones le encuentran ustedes?.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2009)

Se ha discutido en algunos temas... solo que depende del tamaño y velocidad del procesador que uses... Puedes mirar aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33597.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32945.html


----------



## Gradmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

mmm gracias por los enlaces, pero solo en el segudno encontre algo pero solo como un comentario no se ha llegao mas  fondo, por lo pronto en estos dias tendre que desarmar una canmarilla para ver que se le puede hacer, si alguno tiene otro enlace o algun tutorial agradeceria que lo postearan.

gracias de antemano.


----------

